# Why does my dog go round in circles before weeing,



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Why does my dog go round and round all over the garden before peeing.???

It didnt matter so much in the warmer weather but now it is cold I really notice it. :roll: 

We let him out and he travels 40 feet going round and round before he finally finds the right blade of grass to pee on. :evil: 
What is it all about??


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> Why does my dog go round and round all over the garden before peeing.???
> 
> It didnt matter so much in the warmer weather but now it is cold I really notice it. :roll:
> 
> ...


Are they wee circles :?: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mavis

Think yourself lucky it only takes him 40 feet to find the right blade of grass.

Our dog _*(errrrr . . . a female 8O :roll: )*_ eventually finds the perfect spot after at least three detailed inspection tours of the whole garden, does a half squat, decides she might have missed a better place and sets out on another couple of tours.

This can happen anything up to half a dozen times before the little sod does a pee. :roll:

Like most ladies however she does have a very good bladder 8O  , and even if we shoo her back inside before she has piddled she almost never does it in the house.

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

TDG said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Why does my dog go round and round all over the garden before peeing.???
> ...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mavis
> 
> Think yourself lucky it only takes him 40 feet to find the right blade of grass.
> 
> ...


Not a only a female thing then as HE does exactly that --he often comes back in and hasnt done it --I just wondered why it is.
He has a great Bladder and never does it in the house and he has just gone all night but carried out the ritual --round and round and he was busting to go because when he went he did so much. :roll:

What is going on. :? :? :?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

locovan said:


> What is going on. :? :? :?


Most of it is nothing to do with selecting the best pee corner Mavis.

I think most of that behaviour is simply a tour of the territory to check who (or what) has been around since he was last let out.

I bet when you come home after a few days away he dashes out the back and races round the garden at high speed with the old sniffer working overtime until he's satisfied he has gathered all the information.

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm exactly the same Mavis


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I'm exactly the same Mavis


Do you sign your name when it has snowed Barry. 8O :roll: 

I won't bore us with the old joke about the handwriting!!

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> I'm exactly the same Mavis


You dont --Do You??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Its said they use urination as a method of territory scent marking as well and he is searching the area looking for anyone else who has been there before and if he finds anyone will wee over that. The round bit is an old in built instinct to disturb the ground to release any "vapours"

Theuy dont need to do this much now but its an old in built instinct from eons ago. 
Phill


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think it has more to do with laying the long grass down... making a clear area to have a comfortable pee with no long bits of grass sticking up your whatsit....  

They do a similar routine when lying down to rest.

Mike


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Our 17 years old spaniel takes ages going round then forgets what he went out for. Usually at 3am when your stood in your pants shouting him to come back which makes no difference as he is totally deaf. 
James


----------



## 106573 (Aug 20, 2007)

Spykal,
According to my book titled "Understanding your Dog" you are correct on both counts :wink: 
Tin
P S
Mavis,
If any bloke on here tells you he has to walk the grass down to stop it tickling his bits, he's telling fib's.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Tinhuttraveler said:


> Spykal,
> According to my book titled "Understanding your Dog" you are correct on both counts :wink:
> Tin
> P S
> ...


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think all dogs do this. I know ours does. In foul weather especially just before bed she seems particularly interested in certain blades of grass. Of course to me these specific blades are indistinguishable from all the others. She pays little regard to the rain trickling down my neck as she moves from one facinating blade to the next in her ponderous meander down the path. 
Similarly the sniffing of the blades appear to cause temporary deafness as when I call her to come during these episodes, she seems not to be able to hear. Strangely enough though the word "biscuits" appears to be the antidote to this malady producing an immediate response.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Simple really, one good turn deserves another! :lol:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*circles*

Never mind all that theory about scent marking etc. The real reaon is this.

He is male, right, and he is probably embarrassed about taking a pee so he goes round and round making sure no one is looking When he is comfortable, he can pee. In the cold weather, he is even more embarassed because the cold tends to shrink his pride and joy so he don't want anyone to see. Result, he goes round more and more until eventually he is sure no one is looking or his need to pee overcomes his embarrassment and he can pee.

On the other hand, the dog spends his whole life generallly doing what you want and obeying your every whim, or so he thinks. Taking a pee is probably the only time he can take as much time as he wants, to do what he wants and completly ignore you. So he goes round and round just to demonstrate that for one he is in charge.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

What's with all the standing at the door waiting? 

When our (now deceased) dogs wanted to go out for a wee, they would let us know, we opened the door, let them off outside and then when they were ready to come in they would scratch at the door. Open door let them in, never knew whether they peed or didn't, their own business really.

Sox, our lab, often went into the outside kennel when she was finished, she didn't seem to care where she slept. 

When little Hanna got older she sometimes wanted to go outside at night, so up I got, let her out, went for same business myself (to our indoor facility) and then opened door and in she came.

I can't imagine standing there watching the antics. They're dogs for heaven's sake. Or am I missing something here??

Ca


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> When little Hanna got older she sometimes wanted to go outside at night, so up I got, let her out, went for same business myself (to our indoor facility) and then opened door and in she came.


I will ask because I have no doubt that others are wondering too....did you do a circle or two before the performance  ( no don't answer I am joking)

I am guessing that some where in our primeval past there was some sort of inbuilt action that is sparked off when we need to go ..... it is only the thin veil of civilised behavior that separates us from the animals. :lol:

Mike


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

No! I have worked out all my primeval instincts!! 

Ca


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

it is only the thin veil of civilised behavior that separates us from the animals. 

In the cities both males and females do circles or circuits of the local
inns then they pee all over the place.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

It's for the same reason some members go round and round in circles with their posts on here. They just can't help it, it's in their nature. :roll:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Have you noticed though..................................

They always go in the same direction. 8O 

Our last dog used to turn around several times before doing anything - piddling, eating, begging, sleeping, anything. But throughout the thirteen years we had her she never ever turned anti-clockwise. :?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Have you noticed though..................................
> 
> They always go in the same direction. 8O
> 
> Our last dog used to turn around several times before doing anything - piddling, eating, begging, sleeping, anything. But throughout the thirteen years we had her she never ever turned anti-clockwise. :?


Northern Hemisphere dog!

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: circles*



iandsm said:


> Never mind all that theory about scent marking etc. The real reaon is this.
> 
> He is male, right, and he is probably embarrassed about taking a pee so he goes round and round making sure no one is looking When he is comfortable, he can pee. In the cold weather, he is even more embarassed because the cold tends to shrink his pride and joy so he don't want anyone to see. Result, he goes round more and more until eventually he is sure no one is looking or his need to pee overcomes his embarrassment and he can pee.
> 
> On the other hand, the dog spends his whole life generallly doing what you want and obeying your every whim, or so he thinks. Taking a pee is probably the only time he can take as much time as he wants, to do what he wants and completly ignore you. So he goes round and round just to demonstrate that for one he is in charge.


A brilliant theory :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> I can't imagine standing there watching the antics. They're dogs for heaven's sake. Or am I missing something here??
> Ca


Yes you are Ca! :wink:

If Mavis has seen the little sod do a piddle on the lawn she knows there's far less chance of putting her bare foot in a puddle of cold pee in the morning! :wink: :lol:

*Mavis* - Wait until he gets a bit older. You'll have no trouble then, according to the wisdom of Billy Connolly, who said (_among other things_  8O ) _

"As we blokes get older we should never pass up the opportunity to take a pee. It might be at least ten minutes before we get another chance!"_

Or words to that effect. :lol:

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

locovan said:


> --he often comes back in and hasn't done it -- I just wondered why it is.
> 
> He has a great Bladder and never does it in the house and he has just gone all night but carried out the ritual --round and round and he was busting to go because when he went he did so much. :roll:


Well done Mavis... seems you have Ray well trained... can't you do the same for Louis ?

( :lol: )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > --he often comes back in and hasn't done it -- I just wondered why it is.
> ...


Saucy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I never thought he might be copying Ray I will a have to watch from the bedroom window when Ray takes him in the Garden :lol: :lol:

Ken My Louis last night went clockways ---anticlockwise ---clockwise then Pee'd so your theory went out the window. :wink: 
Im glad he isnt the only one and that it is something they all do but he does drive us mad doing it


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Apart from selecting the pee point our Lottie has two other tricks to prolong the situation.

She doesn't like getting her feet wet so if its raining she takes much longer to circulate picking each foot up and down gingerly. Of course the result of this is that it takes longer and she gets wetter.

If she decides to do a poo (when we know she's overdue a wee) she won't then wee on the same visit she has to come back to the house and be told to go back again. Often after going through the same rigmarole as before she then does gallons  so she did need to go.

Don't you love 'em.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Apart from selecting the pee point our Lottie has two other tricks to prolong the situation.
> 
> She doesn't like getting her feet wet so if its raining she takes much longer to circulate picking each foot up and down gingerly. Of course the result of this is that it takes longer and she gets wetter.
> 
> ...


You are describing Louis there as well as he lifts one foot at a time if it is wet.
Also he wont poo on the same visit.
He doesn't behave like this when we take him on a walk I wondered if it was an exercise thing that he has to be moving before a pee to make his bladder work.
If we are away in the M/H I put his lead on and go off to find some grass then he goes round and round --and sometimes he will not go at all --so I get up when he asks to go and then he doesn't go at all is another frustrating thing but I put that down to strange areas.
If he pees on a spot then that becomes his favourite spot for the rally.
So his own garden should be Ok :evil: :evil:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

locovan said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


Ah but Mavis you clearly haven't watched enough Dr Who. If you had you would know all about space time vortexes and realised immediatly that your dog had found one and had decided to pee on it.

(I am now troubled by my use of the plural of vortex, it may be vortexi for all I know)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

_Vortices _Clod!

(You can always find a smartarse on MHF! 8O :lol: :lol: )

With further reference to Billy Connolly, the thread title is a bit of a nonsense . . . quite literally.

How could the mutt go *round *in anything other than _*circles*_? :roll: :wink:

Round and round in squares doesn't have the same ring to it!! 

I'll get me coat! :roll:

Dave


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Well Zeb, I might have to join you in my coat after I say what I have to say.....

It has long been my experience that us Irishers have a different attitide to dogs to those of you from the near larger island (UK, Britain,?? England even??)

We own a lot of dogs here too but we don't seem as 'fixated' on them as you lot over there.. (Ducks to avoid first missile!)

Maybe we are the ones in the wrong, maybe not, we realise that they are dogs and expect them to live accordingly, but I have never slept with a dog, or had a dog on the sofa, or stood watching their toilet regimes. If a dog was annoying me and I had visitors I would open the back door and put him outside. 

I met a couple in a very large motorhome who had three very large dogs and more than half of the motorhome space inside was taken up with enormous cages for the dogs, leaving a bit of kitchen and a rear bedroom for the owners. Dogs can sleep in much smaller spaces, even larger ones. 

This is just a compare and contrast as opposed to believing that we are better/worse than anybody else. Do you guys think we are very neglectful and offhand??

Ca


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ca

When we came to Ireland (_and failed to visit you - further grovelling apologies for that _   ) we had a lot of trouble with you Irish.

Our mutt was still a puppy, and everywhere we went you lot stopped us and asked if you could make a fuss of her.

One man with a severely disabled wife even got Mrs Zeb to take her into his motorhome so she (his wife) could stroke the pup . . . . for over half an hour.

That episode was really touching, and made Mrs Zeb feel very humble.

The best one however _(I'm rambling now. Nothing new there then!!) _was when a really scruffy, rusty old panel van pulled onto the campsite and a trio of equally scruffy looking kids jumped out.

They came straight to our pitch, stood with their toes right on the boundary and the oldest (a girl of about 12) said, "_Excuse me Sir. Would it be alright if we rub down your dog_?"

That was my lesson for the day . . . . never judge by appearances! 8O :roll: The kids were absolutely delightful, and their Dad (no Mum in evidence) was as nice a bloke as you could wish to meet!

As for how we treat our dog? Can only speak for ourselves. We are very fond of her - stupidly so perhaps.

But, she sleeps in the kitchen (or the loo when in the motorhome) she keeps off the furniture, and she gets slung out when visitors come and she makes a pest of herself.

I'm sure you will like her when we come to Ireland next time and call in for a cuppa. :roll: :wink:

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

When I walk our Poppy on the common she cock's her leg up like a dog when she wee's, she squats at home in the garden so I think there is something in this long grass theory


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What is it about bodily functions that gets the world and his wife to join in? :lol: 

Well here's my twopen'orth.

Why, when we go for a long walk, (about 10 minutes) and Chris needs a pee :roll: does my dog "sometimes" need to pee over the top of his pee???

She will sometimes back track quite a way to do this. Sometimes she will not bother at all. Is she detecting something in his pee that we need to know about or is she she just being whimsical?

Having read all of the above I will now have to study her nocturnal habits and see whether she is a clockwise or anti-clockwise gal 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

patp said:


> What is it about bodily functions that gets the world and his wife to join in? :lol:
> 
> Well here's my twopen'orth.
> 
> ...


Aww, bless her, she's adopted him!! She saying you are part of my pack.

Since Bryn Dog had the 'two bricker' he now alternates with girly squats and manly leg cocking.

I feel so guilty, think I've turned him gay!


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

There is one way to hurry up the process!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG!!!

Let's hope she is just going to scent mark 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you take the second Photo ----what happened next 8O


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

You think I hung around to take another photo !!!!!!

  :lol: :lol:


----------



## pilchard (Nov 27, 2009)

*aussie rules*

Hi Take your Dog to Australia which will confuse him in a rotation way then you all come back to UK and he will now be so happy it will be out, pee and back indoors el rapidoo , It worked for me all I have to do now is cure my cold nose with a trip to Iceland .Mck


----------

